
MoviePass will raise prices to $15 a month and limit access to blockbuster films - smaili
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/31/moviepass-will-raise-prices-to-15-a-month-while-limiting-access-to-blockbuster-films/
======
mttjj
This service is looking less and less appealing by the week. I go to the
movies often (6-10 times per month) but I've yet to sign up for MoviePass. The
weird restrictions - you have to be within so many feet of the theatre, you
can't purchase IMAX or other premium tickets, etc. - made it a deal-breaker
for me. I've been an AMC Stubs member for a few years and while I'm still not
convinced that AMC Stubs A-List would be worth it for me I definitely know
that MoviePass is not something I'll be looking at going forward.

It's still so baffling to me how many people fell for their business scheme.
They were losing money from day one (I know they had a service before but for
all intents and purposes let's just say their service 'began' last year when
they started offering the $10/month plan). In what world is that sustainable?
Well, now we're seeing the effects of that: price hikes with little to no
warning (the article says that the prices will go in effect for everyone on
their next billing period), blackouts on popular movies (unless movie studios
pay $$$$ of course), and surge pricing (none of these things were made
apparent that they might occur during all of MoviePass's promotion). Can you
imagine if other companies tried to pull this? Say Netflix dropped their
streaming price to $3.99 per month. They then get millions and millions of new
subscribers. But their network gets bogged down so they start saying 'oh, you
can't watch that movie now because there are too many other people watching
it.' Or, 'sorry about the $3.99 thing, we're raising our price next month to
$9.99 to handle the demand.'

